# Fluval Spec V Flowrate



## etam (Dec 26, 2015)

For me the original flow rate was too much. I cut a few holes into the tubing that leads to the water outflow to decrease the flow rate. I have it such that if I have my finger right where the water is coming out, the water doesn't splash all over the place.

I house a bunch a cherry shrimp in it.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I remove the swivel ball outlet, and connected that tube with all the holes in it (the one that comes with your typical dual sponge suction cup attached air powered filter lol ) it disperses the flow in the spec tanks much better. Never been a fan of hacking the hose up. Lowering the flow that way also decreases the filtration imo.

.


----------

